# Solved: VB Script/Batch File Run Only Once A Day



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am trying to create a VB Script/Batch File that I can place in the Windows Scheduled Tasks at login.

However, here is the catch. I only want the VB SCript/Batch File to run once a day. So, If I login to the computer first thing in the morning, the scheduled tasks should run. When I come back from lunch, login, the scheduled tasks should not run.

Is this possible? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Windows Task Scheduler can be used to run the task once at a certain time of day. So just schedule it to run Daily instead of at logon when you run the Wizard.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Squashman.


----------

